# Dumpy is worried...



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Trix here-

Dumpy is worried about me. I have this weird funky stuff running from my eye. He says we're going to the bunny doc on Monday. I am pretty well my old self, 'cos I still munch hay, eat this weird but tasty leafs Dumpy calls Cory Ander's leafs. Cory sure makes some tasty leafs. Don't forget oats or nanners!!! Dumpy needs to go get nanners.

He tries to clean that funky junk off of my cheek. I lick him. I just hope the vet don't hurt me, but I think Dumpy is worried. So I gives him lots of kisses. 

Any advice? In eleven years on Earth, Dumpy on took me to the vet for check ups. Well, there was that time I woke up with a shaved belly, string in my belly and odd tasting nanners...


----------



## pani (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh Trix! I'm sorry your eye is being funky. Your dumpy is taking good care of you, taking you to see the doctors. It might be cold and smell funny but they seem to know lots so they can fix your eye.

Keep eating all your foods, okay? Is very important! You know that, though.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Clemmie-

Trix here. I looooove looooooove looooooooove food!!!! Dumpy calls me a foodie, though Trigger, Great Bunny bless his soul, was more of a foodie than me. Besides, I get to visit Dumpy when he brings me those Cory Ander's leafs. 

Send good thoughts to Dumpy. He's scared to death.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Sep 27, 2014)

Uh oh hope you get better hope that vet don't hurt you I never been to one as my mommy doesn't like them says they smell weird. I bet they smell gross hope you gets betters! 
-Ivy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> Uh oh hope you get better hope that vet don't hurt you I never been to one as my mommy doesn't like them says they smell weird. I bet they smell gross hope you gets betters!
> -Ivy



Thanks, but I am worried about Dumpy. He's my bestest friend, and he's wigged out over this. Dumpy was freaked out over Lumpy (Trigger) when he was sick, but Lumpy liked the hot vet tech womens, so I think he got sick on purpose. I'm gonna be fine, but Dumpy is freaked out.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Sep 27, 2014)

Tell him not to worry you love him and are waiting for the best. -Ivy


----------



## Channahs (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh Dumpy no worries! Dem vets gibs you dropses Trix. Sounds like you has confunkijitus. I tink it's cause you eyes been lookins for long times.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Oh Dumpy no worries! Dem vets gibs you dropses Trix. Sounds like you has confunkijitus. I tink it's cause you eyes been lookins for long times.



Tanks for telling Dumpy that. He doesn't listen to many humans; he thinks mist humans are yucky except for Mummers. 

I'm gonna be fine; but Dumpy needs to be reassured.


----------



## pani (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Trix, go give your dumpy some licks to let him know all will be okay! I don't like givin' licks, but I know you like to kiss your dumpy, and that is okay.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

pani said:


> Hey Trix, go give your dumpy some licks to let him know all will be okay! I don't like givin' licks, but I know you like to kiss your dumpy, and that is okay.
> 
> ~ Clementine



Clemmie-

you don't have to tell me twice to lick old man Dumpy. Dumpy is so old that he saw the Grand Canyon when it was a small crater. He is old and lost his memory. Dumpy is so old that he saw the first Christmas!!!! So he is ancient and needs bunny help!!!!!

I think Dumpy worries way too mch. Mummers calls me "extremely durable". I'm fine. We just have to make Dumpy not worry. 

Does human ownership have to be so complicated?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh your poor Dumpy, he is so concewned for yous! I agrees wif Clemmie, he needs some bunny kisses to lets him know you know how much he is worryings for you. Be brave at the vets for Dumpy, we's all wooting for you. I hopes your eye feels better soon Trixie.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> Oh your poor Dumpy, he is so concewned for yous! I agrees wif Clemmie, he needs some bunny kisses to lets him know you know how much he is worryings for you. Be brave at the vets for Dumpy, we's all wooting for you. I hopes your eye feels better soon Trixie.



Thanks, cutey despite funny ears!!!! No, you is a cutey, so is all you bunny friends whos rooting for old man Dumpy!!!!! You all is great bunnies!!! You is the cutest!!!!!

Hooray for my bunny friends!!!!!

Wish that feeble old man Dumpy lots of luck!!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hopefully, I looks like this again soon:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dumpy likes this pic, however:















That doo rag never knew what was coming, and Dumpy laughed like an idiot!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 27, 2014)

But will I pose with a ball gussied up like a bird again?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dumpy is so worked up that he was a bad boy on this forum. Bad Dumpy, bad bad human boy!!!!!!

Send your bunny love to my Dumpy. I hope he comes downstairs so I can lick him and snuggle him. I really don't fancy being propped up high in the air, but it makes Dumpy happy. He's my boy. Dumpy says how lucky he is to have me. He needs lots of hugs from the bunny world...


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

Please give your dumpy some hugs from me and Felix!!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 28, 2014)

pani said:


> Please give your dumpy some hugs from me and Felix!!
> 
> ~ Clementine



Thanks Clemmie and Felix. 

I see the bunny doctor tomorrow. Hopefully she gives Dumpy the good news. 

Dumpy needs to get downstairs and get me pellets oats and Cory Ander's leafs this instant, or I am going to thump as loud as I can!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bunny doc says I have an ulcerated cornea. I was nice and rebellious for the vet tech. I am going to show Dumpy my bum for the rest of the evening...


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh noes! Those big words sound bad. Is they bad? Did the vets give you sum medsins to helps?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Eye drops.


----------



## pani (Sep 29, 2014)

Eye drops sounds yucks, but I know you trust your dumpy a lot, so maybe it will be okay if he gives thems to you. Mama had to give the fuzzy pig ear drops a while ago and he was a squirmy little wriggler! 

Mama says to say she did a search for "ulcerated cornea" and saw that it isn't very serious, so that sounds good Trix! You will be all betters in no time, we are sure.

*lick* 

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dumpy was a ninny on the car ride up. Then he got lost, then called the vet. He was late to the vet with me, and I tried like mad to tell them that Dumpy is just a feeble old man. 

I had some weird, funky yellow stuff in my eye so they could test my eye ball. 

Dumpy was very brave today.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 29, 2014)

Not too bads! Dumpy's bunna be's okay! You probunny not bunna likes dem eye drops, but dem makes you betters.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a brave soldier with them eye drops for now. Lumpy used to be so mean to Dumpy when Dumpy would give him medicine. I tried to tell Lumpy that he was being a wimp so that Lumpy would toughen up and take his medicine. If Lumpy would have listened, he might still be here. But I have had Dumpy all to myself for the last four years.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 29, 2014)

I never had medicines before, is it scary? My Meows has had lots of medicines, she sits very still and my hoomin says she is a trooper
I hopes your eye feels nice again soon so that your nice Dumpy can stop worrying


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Eye drops are just slightly annoying. I don't know if I'll last ten days, however...


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Update- Less gunk is coming from my eye. Dumpy says only three more days of eyedrops. Wednesday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## pani (Oct 6, 2014)

Good job Trix! I knew you could put up with it. You are very tough. I hope I am like you one day!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, Clemmie!!!!! Just do what your mummers tells you and you will be right as rain.

Now, if only the people who made Dumpy's submersible pump will give him good news. He's been trying to close his pool and his brand new pump doesn't work...

I think I am much easier to deal with than a swimming pool, for certain.


----------

